# My pump is broken!



## greedygoldie (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey all, so it's 9pm here in Australia and my pump/filter broke while I was cleaning it this evening.

My aquarium holds 200 litres and I have:

four goldfish of varying sizes (biggest about 10cm head to tail, down to about 5cm)
two little zebra danios; and
about 12 bristlenose (plecos), mostly small (3-4cm) but for one big guy (about 8cm).

I am worried the fish might die overnight before I can get to the pet shop to buy a new filter ...  Can someone please reassure me, or I won't get much sleep! Thanks :console:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

get some hydrogen peroxide from the drugstore...i am sure it is available there....
add 3 drops per gallon whenever you see fish at the surface gasping....


----------

